# Turkey Yoda wanted



## Ben 10 (Apr 24, 2015)

Gobble or gobble not, there is no try! 

"Once you start down the Turkey path, forever it will dominate your destiny, consume you it will."

I'm looking for a Turkey Yoda to assist a young Padawan and his 12 year old grow in the force that it may be strong with us. 

I'm going scouting tomorrow and will be out opening morning. 

Looking for a honey pot I am not. Guidance and mentoring I am. 

Thanks brethren of the force


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The best teacher experience is....the force you have. Now, young Padawan, learn to use it you must!

Ok....talking like that is way too annoying. In all seriousness, why not learn the tricks of the trade by going and doing? The experience will be much more rewarding if you do....


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I think it is extremely helpful to have someone who knows what they are doing go out with you a time or two. If I weren't in law school finals I'd offer my whopping 1 year expertise.... Perhaps someone else more qualified is available


----------



## whitepd01 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ben,
A location would be helpful. I could help someone in Cache Valley but not in SLC.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

im a newbie in cache valley!


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Took me 3 years of bumping birds, getting busted, moving at the wrong time, and not having my gun up and ready when I needed. But when everything finally came together and I managed to tag a 2 year old tom it was amazing! Wouldn't change a thing


----------



## DirtyServant (May 5, 2013)

Skally said:


> Took me 3 years of bumping birds, getting busted, moving at the wrong time, and not having my gun up and ready when I needed. But when everything finally came together and I managed to tag a 2 year old tom ir was amazing! Wouldn't change a thing


Agreed. Spend the time in the turkey woods with the youngster and make some memories. You will learn.


----------



## Ben 10 (Apr 24, 2015)

So we went out today. Not sure exactly what signs I'm looking for (other than turkeys). We went to Spanish Fork and Payson canyons. Saw some deer. Got hailed on. Muddy as ever. Was enjoyable. Anyone want to be my paid turkey consultant


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

was out riding around with the wife, and decided to go find some public access points I've heard about that i want to go scout on (though unfortunately she was dressed up and i was in shorts and sandals so no leaving the truck). anyways, i get out of the truck at one of the points to look at a map, and heard a gobbler within two minutes of being there. ill take that as a good sign and definitely be back to scout.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ben 10 said:


> So we went out today. Not sure exactly what signs I'm looking for (other than turkeys). We went to Spanish Fork and Payson canyons. Saw some deer. Got hailed on. Muddy as ever. Was enjoyable. Anyone want to be my paid turkey consultant


Go back and look for tracks in the road where creeks cross the road. Not the main creek in the canyon but others that feed the main one.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Looking for tracks and poop in clearings near running water and tall trees (within 1 mile of both) has helped me get in the right areas so far. Trying to find places without crazy amounts of human activity helps too (definitely easier said than done!)


----------



## Ben 10 (Apr 24, 2015)

So I have a question: I know you cant hunt private land. Can you hunt Federal land or only State land? I have the walk in access (WIA) map but I dont understand it. Any advice?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Why do you think you can't hunt private? Just obtain permission from the landowner and you're golden. Also any state or federal land that isn't specifically closed is fair game


----------

